
Aaron Hernandez Found to Have Severe CTE - samsolomon
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/21/sports/aaron-hernandez-cte-brain.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
justboxing
Previous Discussion from this morning: "Aaron Hernandez Found to Have Severe
C.T.E"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307014)

